# Identifying this shower cartridge/valve



## DrummerPlumber

Well, I am stumped. I have a customer of mine that needs her shower cartridge replaced. We are trying not to open up the wall to replace the shower valve, so that's why I'm here. I can not identify this shower cartridge/valve. The house was built about 3 years ago and the contractor who built it has no clue either. He originally told me all of her fixtures were Design house. I removed the cartridges in her hall bath and master bath since they were both not working. 

The master bath trim said Premier on it, so I took a picture of each cartridge and sent them to DesignHouse (since the contractor said that's who it was) and sent the pictures to Premier as well. Well premier identified the master bath, but said they have never seen the other cartridge and DesignHouse has never seen either cartridges. I've tried looking online and my supply houses, but no one has a clue. This is my last resort before having to tell her she's S.O.L. Btw removing the cartridge in the hall bath, I saw both tabs were broken from the previous plumber that installed the cartridge after rough and no, none of the trim has any name on it. 

Here are the pictures. I have also checked all major and other small manufacturers. thank you for your time


----------



## rjbphd

Any good licensed plumber would replace it with MOENTROL... so post a intro if you are one..


----------



## DrummerPlumber

rjbphd said:


> Any good licensed plumber would replace it with MOENTROL... so post a intro if you are one..


Yes, understandable. Am I going to argue with the customer that doesn't want to cut open her tile wall to replace a valve if we can find the correct cartridge? and can't cut into the drywall behind it, because it's her neighbors house. She lives in a quad home and yes I agree, Moentrol and Positemp are both what I recommend to install for a standard shower valve job. What would you like me to post as my intro? Do you have a standard guide I have to follow and answer questions? Please send my way. Thanks. :whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber

You need a stem/cartridge book. Try here:http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com

And don't bite your fingernails....:laughing:


----------



## Redwood

Just go here http://www.plumbingzone.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=3 and post an intro telling us a bit about yourself. You don't have to tell us your address or post pics of your 1st born daughter, buy it is nice to know what state you're from and a bit about the plumbing you do, etc....

After that you'll feel the love....


----------



## ASUPERTECH

DANZE good luck getting a cartridge!


----------



## lockeplumbing

http://lockeplumbing.com/detail.asp...H&s=Glacier Bay&s2=&sku=GLA-10321&r1=&r2=&r3=

Looks just like this. Does that have a handle extender on it? Never seen one that long...

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## ASUPERTECH

lockeplumbing said:


> http://lockeplumbing.com/detail.asp?c=Faucet%20Parts%20F%20through%20H&s=Glacier%20Bay&s2=&sku=GLA-10321&r1=&r2=&r3=
> 
> Looks just like this. Does that have a handle extender on it? Never seen one that long...
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


That's what she said...


----------



## lockeplumbing

I knew someone was going to say that. We know who's mind is in the gutter...

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## ASUPERTECH

;-) who?


----------



## DrummerPlumber

lockeplumbing said:


> http://lockeplumbing.com/detail.asp...H&s=Glacier Bay&s2=&sku=GLA-10321&r1=&r2=&r3=
> 
> Looks just like this. Does that have a handle extender on it? Never seen one that long...
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


It does look like that, but no handle extender. I do appreciate the help! I will have to take a closer look at the cartridge, but keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## ASUPERTECH

Danze or wolverine brass, w/ out seeing the trim it's hard to tell.


----------



## lockeplumbing

I have never seen a danze or wolverine brass that looks anything close to that. It is some kind of import (Lowes or home depot). Replace the whole thing you'll be a lot better off. Just don't get one at the big box stores or you'll be in the same boat your in. But if you want to try to find it (which I doubt you will) than good luck.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## Redwood

lockeplumbing said:


> I have never seen a danze or wolverine brass that looks anything close to that. It is some kind of import (Lowes or home depot). Replace the whole thing you'll be a lot better off. Just don't get one at the big box stores or you'll be in the same boat your in. But if you want to try to find it (which I doubt you will) than good luck.
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


I'm pretty sure China Shiot is the brand....


----------



## lockeplumbing

Redwood said:


> I'm pretty sure China Shiot is the brand....


I'm pretty sure your right...

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## PlumberJoeOk

Do you guys ever install delta? That's what us mostly used here in Oklahoma I'm finding


----------



## PlungerJockey

Delta is the only shower valve I supply for single handle replacements or installs. I've had better luck with them than anything else.


----------



## love2surf927

Rj should be along soon with his moentrol vote!! I agree with him moentrol or posi-temp.


----------



## lockeplumbing

Delta is one of the best there is along with moen. If you install one of those two you can't go wrong.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## rjbphd

Delta shower valve is one of the best crap out there.. Moentrol all the way... no... I hate those posi temp valve.


----------



## Letterrip

You said it was Premier? Pretty sure Barnett brass handled them, but I agree with the others. Try to talk them into something you can get parts for without scouring the earth.


----------



## Prof.plumb

Loads of room to cut out and replace. I've done it in tighter spots. I prefer moen positemp but delta is decent as well.


----------



## rjbphd

Prof.plumb said:


> Loads of room to cut out and replace. I've done it in tighter spots. I prefer moen positemp but delta is decent as well.


Posittemp faucet are pure crapo... go MOENTROL!!


----------



## Letterrip

I dunno RJ. Maybe it's the water up there that's crapo!! We have 20 year old positemps still going here. Only real problem is the balancing spool sticking with calcium buildup. Most last a good 6-7 years without needing a cartridge replaced. I don't see that as horrible in this day and age of garbage materials.


----------



## Prof.plumb

I'll check out moentrol. I've had the rubbers on the sides of positemp cartridges get bunged up on the barrel ports making it impossible to remove the cartridge. Those big delta cartridges don't seem to last that long. Replaced tons of them. Mind you, very seldom have I had a problem changing them, only once or twice when the brass ring was seized.


----------



## ESPinc

Pulled this "work of art" out of a job last month we are remodeling due to the "handyhack" job done in this homeowners house 6 months ago. But it may be good for you because this cartridge may be what your looking for:














































I just love this shark biten chinese thing!!! I do not see any name other than China on it(I would not want my name on this either) My guess is that it came from home depot seeing that it is not that far away from this homeowners house


----------



## ESPinc

Found what you are looking for:

http://www.faucetpartsplus.com/product_p/41370.htm

Looks like a Glacier Bay


----------



## Redwood

ESPinc said:


> Found what you are looking for:
> 
> http://www.faucetpartsplus.com/product_p/41370.htm
> 
> Looks like a Glacier Bay


See...
I was Right... http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/identifying-shower-cartridge-valve-27597/index2/#post432606

It was a China Shiot Brand Mixer...:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd

Put a Moentrol in and be done with it..


----------



## maxxkent

ESPinc said:


> Pulled this "work of art" out of a job last month we are remodeling due to the "handyhack" job done in this homeowners house 6 months ago. But it may be good for you because this cartridge may be what your looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this shark biten chinese thing!!! I do not see any name other than China on it(I would not want my name on this either) My guess is that it came from home depot seeing that it is not that far away from this homeowners house


----------



## maxxkent

That valve is actually Peerless I believe, and not too horrible.


----------



## Logtec

maxxkent said:


> That valve is actually Peerless I believe, and not too horrible.


Ummm the party was over like 7-8 years ago..


----------

